# Surf reels (please help)



## Joey-79 (May 15, 2011)

I am looking to buy a good spin cast and bait cast reel for surf fishing. I am wanting to target shark. What do y'all recommend? I need something that holds plenty of line, but also will cast far. Please help, I need your input. Thanks in advance


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

ill go ahead and ask this question so we can help you...


so yes you are going to be casting as opposed to kayaking the bait?

and this will be going on a surf rod? 

i like the avets, im sure like a torium, tekota, newells, those kinda things. Others will have their own opinions. There should be plenty of info out there on this forum for this topic if you use the search function by the way. good luck


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

What size Sharks are you targeting? That will help people to reply to your post. I don't use spinning reels, but I use Daiwa's Sealines 30-50's, Penn reel and small Avets right now but hope to get some bigger Avets. I fish for Bull Reds, Big Uglies, and Shark's to 6'.


----------



## Joey-79 (May 15, 2011)

I would like to target sharks that are up to 7' In length. I will also put them on surf rods. I also do have a kayak. I Just recently bought a penn international ll 12LT for when I go jetty fishing in POC. But I am also the kind of person that likes to camp and now that my boys are at the age where I can take them I want to fish the surf. I am more of a bait caster type of person, but reading other post on the net people prefer spin casters. What size of Avet would you recommend? And can you throw it out there or do you have to row it out there? Thanks for all your input.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

If you looking for casting I love my penns. Have a few 209 and they are great for casting baits. If your going for 7ft sharks you will more then likely be yaking baits out. In that case I can't help you lol.
James


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Sent you an email. Your account won't accept Private Messages yet.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

The avet lx is about the biggest reel I cast. I have 400 yd of 65lb braid and 40 lb top shot of maybe 250. I reckon it could handle 7 footer. Haven't had one on that big on that reel.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

I like newells for casting they are a strong durable reel, they can handle a beating and are ez to maintenance. I belive they are discontinued so parts can be hard to come by...as far as yaking baits u can't go wrong with the penn senator... imo


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Beginning Surf Outfit*

Joey...
I personally like Revolving spool (bait casting) reels.

Most beginners buy way too large of a reel in the beginning...and
way too short of a rod...

I'd suggest some name brand reel...ie...Penn/Diawa...
You need a reel that will hold between 200 and 300 yds of 30 lb Mono...
some of the older Penns include #140 L Squidder; #505 or #500 Jigmaster
or #155 Surfmaster...Newer Penn's # 525 mag or #535...
If you are concerned about these reels line Capacity put a couple hundred
yds of 30 lb "Superbraid" on first and 100 or so 30 mono on top (a topshot).
These reels will hold over 99% of the fish you'll hang/catch for the first 3-4 yrs.
As for a rod...I'd look for something in the 10' -11' range designed for 12lb to 40lb
test line. There are lots of rods starting with the Shakespere Ugly Sticks and
going up from there....

One more thing...If you use the superbraid/mono topshot combo...If you're not sure
about your connecting knot...Put a drop of superglue on the knot...It won't come 
apart...

My $0.02
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Joe84 (Apr 22, 2013)

For casting I like the Shimano Tokotas. The 600 works well for me on a 10' mojo surf rod.. For spinning I picked up one of the big black Diawa reels from Bass Pro I cant remember what is called but its on a 15' Bass Pro rod. For yacked baits cant beat the Senators..


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

As far as a spinner goes, hard to beat an old school penn 9500. There a workhorse and when paired with a 12' 6-12 oz spin rod, it will catch mid size sharks all day long....fill it up with 65 lb braid and a heavy top shot....can't lose!....conv reels, ta can't go wrong with an Avet. Good luck!


----------

